# MLB.tv app to launch tomorrow May 21



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

As part of the TiVo press release announcing quarterly earnings, TiVo CEO Tom Rogers was quoted as saying, "Additionally, we are launching MLB.com [sic MLB.tv] tomorrow.." (May 21, 2013)

http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1822298&highlight=


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

sheesh finally. Tivo Margaret said "Play Ball" on twitter


----------



## Vect0r (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been waiting to see this for some time, but I'm not holding my breath on how this actually turns out. We all know how 'well' the Premiere runs apps, it is going to be hard to get me to switch from the flawless xbox360 and ps3 apps. Not to mention the perfect PC interface. But, I look forward to giving it a shot.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Good news. I was worried they would wait for a "baseball-appropriate" date like the All-Star Break or something.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

havent seen it yet


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

spaldingclan said:


> sheesh finally. Tivo Margaret said "Play Ball" on twitter


You are new here.  This has been amazingly fast move from the first information on the app to product. Especially for Tivo (or, I should say, the app owner).


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

This will be their first foray into apps that stream live video. I will be interested in seeing how well it performs.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

anyone seen it yet?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

*If* it has been released, forcing a connection to the TiVo service should refresh the list of apps.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

You may have to go here, www.mlb.com/tivo it's $25 a month or $115 a year.

How can I view MLB.TV games on my TiVo?

To View MLB.TV games on TiVo, you must have a supported TiVo device and be an MLB.TV Premium subscriber.

The MLB.TV application on TiVo is only available in the US. The following TiVo device models support 2013 MLB.TV app: TCDA92000, TCD746500, TCD750500, TCD758250, TCD 746320

You can find the MLB.TV app within your TiVo's "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" heading in the "TiVo Central" main menu. Navigate to the MLB.TV app under this heading using the directional arrows and "select" buttons on your TiVo remote control.

Before you can access MLB.TV games on your TiVo device, you must first register your account online at mlb.com/TiVo and purchase the MLB.TV Premium package. To access the MLB.TV subscription page, please click here.

When first accessing the MLB.TV application on your TiVo, you will be prompted to link your MLB.TV account to your TiVo device. You can proceed to link immediately, or just continue on to the MLB.TV app's menu screen. You can always link and unlink your account in the "Options" menu at any point.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I forced a connection and the app is not there. I did an online chat with TiVo and the rep was basically contradicting the earnings call from yesterday. The rep said that the app is not available and that a date has not been announced.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

caryrae73 said:


> You may have to go here, www.mlb.com/tivo it's $25 a month or $115 a year.


That's just how you activate the app once it's already installed.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

Nothing here yet either.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK I did read this from today on the Official tivo blog: 
http://blog.tivo.com/2013/05/tivo-l...tm_campaign=tivo-launches-mlb-tv#.UZvyLpzNkYI



> Welcome MLB.TV to our family of apps, including Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, Hulu+, Pandora, Spotify, AOLOn and Flingo, by signing up on the priority delivery queue of the Quatro 2.3 service update at http://www.TiVo.com/priority. By doing so, you can expect to see the app within 72 hours under Find TV, Movies, & Videos in TiVo Central. So subscribe to MLB.TV Premium and watch every game on your TiVo Premiere. Oh, and don't forget the peanuts and cracker jacks.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

It is part of the 20.3.1 update. Those with the update already will get the app within 72 hours


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20130521&content_id=48156268&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

Which as of the date of the latest update thread that was 6 days ago on the 15th.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got it and holy sh*t balls is this app fracking slow. The stream is the lowest quality possible and the remote response takes a year and a half. I'm going to give them 24 hours of benefit of doubt becaus......and rewinding it just rebooted my TiVo in the middle of a recording. Fracking wonderful. I'll stick with apple tv and roku for MLB.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Aero 1 said:


> I just got it and holy sh*t balls is this app fracking slow. The stream is the lowest quality possible and the remote response takes a year and a half. I'm going to give them 24 hours of benefit of doubt becaus......and rewinding it just rebooted my TiVo in the middle of a recording. Fracking wonderful. I'll stick with apple tv and roku for MLB.


Maybe it's not playing nice with your proxy. It says it's only for use in the U.S.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

caryrae73 said:


> OK I did read this from today on the Official tivo blog:
> http://blog.tivo.com/2013/05/tivo-l...tm_campaign=tivo-launches-mlb-tv#.UZvyLpzNkYI


Yeah sadly the update screws other TiVo functions up and from what I've seen on this thread it's not worth it.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I forced another connection and the app appeared about 20 minutes later!


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Aero 1 said:


> I just got it and holy sh*t balls is this app fracking slow. The stream is the lowest quality possible and the remote response takes a year and a half. I'm going to give them 24 hours of benefit of doubt becaus......and rewinding it just rebooted my TiVo in the middle of a recording. Fracking wonderful. I'll stick with apple tv and roku for MLB.


I just went through 3 different live feeds and another game that already ended without any issues. All remote functions are very responsive and did not create any reboot issues. Also video for me was perfect on all of the games. It does take 5-7 seconds for a new game to load. This is on my wired 25/25 network.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

NSPhillips said:


> Maybe it's not playing nice with your proxy. It says it's only for use in the U.S.


its not a proxy, its a dns service and thats not the issue.



Bwatford141 said:


> I just went through 3 different live feeds and another game that already ended without any issues. All remote functions are very responsive and did not create any reboot issues. Also video for me was perfect on all of the games. It does take 5-7 seconds for a new game to load. This is on my wired 25/25 network.


i tried it as soon as it poped up on my tivo, i mean it was noticeable that it was being "installed", the tivo became sluggish and it showed tivo service error, a minute later, it poped up and i tried it as soon as i could and i have a 60/30 connection.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

i got it last night and yes the app was slow as ****... no issues though once the feeds came up

UPDATE

Tried it this morning and it is moving alot better


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Bwatford141 said:


> I just went through 3 different live feeds and another game that already ended without any issues. All remote functions are very responsive and did not create any reboot issues. Also video for me was perfect on all of the games. It does take 5-7 seconds for a new game to load. This is on my wired 25/25 network.


I have to say I have had the same experience. I like it. Due to the streaming, there is a remote delay, but it's short.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a 5-7 second delay when switching feeds on my PS3 also... it needs time to buffer a little


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I tried it last night on an XL4 and a Mini.

Picture quality on the XL4 is comparable to the PS3, which also delivers slightly lower quality than the live TV stream on MLB Network.

The Mini loads quicker, as many expected. And I thought I might be getting better picture quality than the XL4, but I was comparing on different screens (720p, 32 inch Samsung on the Mini, 1080p 46 inch Samsung on the XL4) and I only took a quick look at one game.

Overall, responsiveness was good on both devices once you get past the initial setup screen. I like that it gives you the choice to listen to the radio if a game is blacked out, but why not offer alternate audio during every game?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NSPhillips said:


> I tried it last night on an XL4 and a Mini.
> 
> Picture quality on the XL4 is comparable to the PS3, which also delivers slightly lower quality than the live TV stream on MLB Network.
> 
> ...


Not every platform for the app does the alternate Audio... I dont know why


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't suppose anyone here knows anything in regard to availability of the MLB.tv app on RCN-branded TiVos. Both TiVo and RCN have been uncharacteristically mum on the subject. I can imagine rights issues becoming complicated, when the cable provider is trying to sell subscriptions to the practically-obsolete MLB Extra Innings package.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got 20.3 yesterday, but still don't have the MLB.tv menu option. What do I need to do for it to appear?


----------



## naclone (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah i've had software version 20.3.1-01-2-758 for a day or 2 and no amount of connecting to the mother ship or restarts has given me the mlb app. Its supposed to be "fing tv, movies & video" right? Its not part of the web video launchpad, is it?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

naclone said:


> Yeah i've had software version 20.3.1-01-2-758 for a day or 2 and no amount of connecting to the mother ship or restarts has given me the mlb app. Its supposed to be "fing tv, movies & video" right? Its not part of the web video launchpad, is it?


Have you tried restarting the box?


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

sbiller said:


> Have you tried restarting the box?


Just three simple steps to add MLB.app to your TiVo..

1) Login to MLB.COM/TiVo
2) Create or Activate your account
3) From Settings, Networking, Connect to Tivo

** MLB.TV is a Premium Service Monthly or Yearly **

Monthly $24.99 or Yearly $144.99


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

jhilla said:


> Just three simple steps to add MLB.app to your TiVo..
> 
> 1) Login to MLB.COM/TiVo
> 2) Create or Activate your account
> ...


If only it were so simple... Steps 1 and 2 have nothing to do with the app appearing on the device because you can't activate it until it appears. I have tried Step 3 several times and still don't have it.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank god TiVo learned their lesson the LAST time they polluted the "My Shows" with junk most/many of us don't want to see and made it REMOVABLE under channels/providers!

Of course I didn't turn it off before accidentally selecting it and being STUCK in the damn thing for two MINUTES before it let me escape. Yeesh.


----------



## mowens511 (May 24, 2013)

My Tivo still hasn't upgraded to the new 20.3.1 software. Does anyone know why this would be? I am new to Tivo and am still learning how things work.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mowens511 said:


> My Tivo still hasn't upgraded to the new 20.3.1 software. Does anyone know why this would be? I am new to Tivo and am still learning how things work.


It has not rolled out to everyone yet.. Only the Priority list.

Sign up here tivo.com/priority


----------



## rchmnd52 (Feb 2, 2003)

I had the same problem. Signed up for the priority list, TiVos updated to 20.3.1 but no MLB.TV. 

So I contacted the chat line. His only suggestion was to unplug the units for 30 seconds, plug them back in, then force two calls to TiVo. But I didn't have to force the calls to TiVo. Once I unplugged the units and plugged them back in, MLB.TV showed up on my Premiere, Premiere XL4 and Mini.

Hope this works for everyone.


----------



## Johnd206 (Jun 27, 2007)

I added myself to the priority list, Tue or whenever the post was made to Facebook, and the app appeared under "find TV movies, & videos" today. I did not have to reboot. Looks fantastic on my 60 in LED Samsung.

Pause rew and ffwd work well....I love the home or away video feed opition.


No complaints so far....well none from any baseball addicts


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Both of my Tivos have the new software, still not seeing the app


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

So much for Easy 1,2,3. I did nothing and the MLB app is on my Tivo. So that app wont be used by us, time to hide it. HuluPlus is enough for my family.


----------



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

I finally saw the app on my Tivo tonight and was able to add my account with zero issue. I do like the menus and you do have the ability to hide scores if you want to watch a game from the beginning.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

The only thing I have seen so far, and this was on MLB.TV until they fixed it, is that if you watch a finished game and the home team won the game, the bottom of the ninth is blacked out so you know the home team won. The app itself works quite well, I was pleasantly surprised at how well it worked. Another thing I just noticed is if a game went into extra innings it says final 10 innings, gotta get rid of that too when you black out the final scores.


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

I have tried to watch some MLB on the TiVo app and it is a major disappointment. 

App is very slow and cumbersome to launch but even after I select a game and begin watching I see freezing, buffering, picture degradation, etc. that I just don't see on any other device I use to view MLB.TV

Another disappointment for me with TiVo.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I find it works pretty well on our xl4. It's a little slow to launch but after that its probably faster at ff/rewind then the roku. My only real complaint is that even with scores turned off it still displays the team standings. This gave away the outcome to my dad when the redsox lost to the phillies the other night.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

After a week or so I have to say I am very happy with the MLB app. Granted it is very slow to launch but I don't find that a major problem. The picture quality is excellent on my 60" Plasma, I just have to make sure I'm not doing any uploading while using the app. My download speed is 20+Mbs so I have plenty of bandwidth but the system does't play well with others. All in all I think the developer did a good job with just a few bugs to iron out.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm loving it. Like others said it is slow to load, but I wouldn't even complain about that. The interface is solid, no lags/skips. B+


----------

